# GIK Acoustics in tha house!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wanted to give a big :T to Glenn and Bryan at GIK Acoustics for the very pleasant purchase transaction I made with them for the acoustic panels in our new HT room. The color worked out perfect and the craftsmanship of the panels is superb!

At this point, I have not done any measurements with and without the panels... and really do not plan on taking them down off the walls, but I can confirm that the room sounds great.

Initially I have purchased six of the 242 panels, three for each side of the room walls to combat wall reflections. I also purchased a pair of Monster Bass Traps for the rear corners in hopes of keeping some of that heavy back wall bass from bleeding into the rear seating row. I can definitely confirm that we do not have any issues with the rear seating being overbearing with bass, as we did with our first HT room. The bass is relatively equal in any of our seven seats.

Here are a few images of the panels...




























_I plan to add some more treatments_, just not sure when and where, and I am open to suggestions and recommendations of what might be helpful. I can probably add them in small steps to get where we ultimately need to be. You can see the entire room with images in our gallery thread here.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking good Sonnie. Thanks for the kind words. More than happy to help.

If you can swing it without interfering with the PJ, some diffusers painted to match the ceiling would be a nice addition.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How many would you recommend and can you be more precise about where I should mount them?

Also... can these be screwed to the ceiling with long screws? I was thinking about getting the screw on up into the plywood, but am not sure how sensitive the front would be to screws.

You mentioned painting them. It appears you offer them in black, which should match unless it is a gloss or sheen black.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

They can be painted. The black ones do have a bit of a shine to them. Probably better to get black and paint them flat.

They mount using a strip of wood screwed into the ceiling and then the diffuser slides over that.

How many? Depends on how far you want to go. On the ceiling for the front row, I'd do at least 4

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice room :T

Will it make a big difference is you treat the whole front wall instead of just the two panel at the corners near the speakers??? :huh:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those two panels at the corners near the speakers are on the rear wall. :nerd:

My next question was going to be similar though... would it make any sense to use the diffusers behind the front speakers... say two on each side... and fill them with fiberglass?

Something like this on each side...











When mounting these on the ceiling... should they be mounted as close as possible to mirrored reflection points between the front speakers and seating?


Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually, I'd say kill the front wall 100%. In the case of ML's though, I'd prefer the diffusion behind the panels and kill the rest. Yes - fill with fiberglass.

On the ceiling, do the best you can with the reflection points though it's tough with 3 speakers and multiple seats. Also remember that the vertical dispersion pattern of the ML's in the high frequencies is limited by design.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I have seen several ML setups with diffusers behind them in the front, so I figured this might be ideal.


----------

